

The craziest Javascript implementations - angry-hacker
http://yeblon.com/the-craziest-javascript-implementations?ver=desktop

======
groovy2shoes
Note that this is a list of "crazy" things implemented _in_ JavaScript, not
implementations _of_ JavaScript.

~~~
jxcole
Funnily enough, I would be very interested to hear of the craziest
implementations of javascript.

~~~
groovy2shoes
That's why I clicked the link! I was very curious about what could be
considered crazy about a language implementation and having a look at the
code.

~~~
Loke
One of my favourite implementations is the Javascript implementation in Common
Lisp. It translates the Javascript code to Lisp so that it can take advantage
of the native compiler. It's very slick.

------
cfontes
I think I saw that in HN 3 times already from different sites...

------
Swizec
Hey cool! My turing machine is second on the list :D Thanks for that.

